
‘Trojan horse’ anticancer drug disguises itself as fat - kposehn
https://news.northwestern.edu/stories/2019/07/trojan-horse-anticancer-drug-delivery-disguises-itself-as-fat/
======
Justsignedup
Can someone please eli5 how the regular human cells won't let the new delivery
system in while the tumor cells will? Isn't the recognition of fatty acids the
same?

------
vikramkr
The paper:

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/jacs.9b04272](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/jacs.9b04272)

They really get dramatic with these press release titles huh?

